# House Cleaning?



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

Between the two OS partitions and the SD card partition, I feel like there's a crapload of folders and temp/download files that are just sitting on my hard-drive. Is there a program or a function within CM7 that might help me clean up some of this stuff, short of manually just deleting things on File Manager?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

What are you talking about? You need to be more specific. Name some of the files and folders that you think don't belong.


----------



## vsawri (Nov 18, 2011)

well, android for touchpad has 3 partitions.
/system
/cache
/data

/system doesn't actually get modified unless you're doing some heavy moding

/data can be wiped anytime, and so can the SD card. you'll just need to re-install all your apps again.

& applications on the android system do not extract and throw files everywhere like on windows systems, if that's what you're thinking.

i feel ya though, my SD card does look way messy. all android app developer need to get together and standardize app data storage on the SDcard. after installing 100 apps & games, and i actually have a resized /data partition so all the apps & games aren't even on the SD, and omfg, the SD is so fracking messy. app developers got their apps creating data folders directly in /SDcard and those folders can't be made hidden either so it is just ugly with folders. all apps extended data that are on the SDcard should be going into /SDcard/Data and not directly in /SDcard, but i guess when you give developers flexibility some get messy. google should just standardize the android SDcard directory structure for app development like /system and /data to make these app developers comply and not be so messy. & sadly, there's no simple fix to this.

fixes would probably be 1) major APK tweaking or 2) create 2 media partitions, and modify system files to mount the second media drive as /SDcard instead of the first one, but recognize the first media drive as the standard SDcard partition for extended apps data. I guess if i'm bord enough, that's what i'll do. LoL.


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm also getting some "out of memory" errors when I run certain programs. I imagine this has to do with the size of the virtual SD card. Is there some way I can expand that partition?


----------



## vsawri (Nov 18, 2011)

hmm, shouldn't get out of memory errors unless you've screwed something up tweaking and ram is leaking like crazy. lol. touchpad has 1GB of ram, i always have like 500MB available.


----------



## NoMadMan (Nov 6, 2011)

id have to agree that the sdcard organization for most apps leave the sdcard looking like a cluster f*ck... reminds me of my dorm room in college. there needs to be some sort of organization for apps to dump the data.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Aganar said:


> I'm also getting some "out of memory" errors when I run certain programs. I imagine this has to do with the size of the virtual SD card. Is there some way I can expand that partition?


Check your Touch Pad using a usb connection from a pc and look for a folder named Lost Dir. You may find many megs of files in there that can be deleted.


----------

